# The Knife I Will Never List on BST.........



## Fillmoreslimm (Jun 23, 2017)

So What is the Knife you swear you never sell no matter what??? For some crazy reason, I will never sell my Damascus 240 Toyama or my 210 Toyama. Something about them I just cant let go of.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 23, 2017)

I have two and neither of them are rare or anything like that but both were gifts from my wife. Gesshin Ginga W#2 210mm Gyuto and Masakage Yuki 210mm Gyuto. Everything else I have bought for myself and while there are many of them that I like, none of them are the unicorn that I am searching for.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 23, 2017)

Y watanabe nakiri mu 164mm
First knife from the maker anf first non western style knife. I.will.take.it.to.my.grave.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm never selling any of my knives. Most of them I have personally rehandled so they hold more personal value to me for that reason. The other blades were either gifts given to me or have a Stefan handle or are made by Dave and those aren't leaving my possession either.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 23, 2017)

Wusthof classic 20cm chefs. Gran bought it for me for my 18th and that then was the moment that knives became a thing. Doi Yanagiba - treat to self when I was 26. That was when Japanese knives became a thing.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 24, 2017)

I think I'd sell any of them if they were worth selling. Having mostly cheaper knives makes them less marketable though, so there are some that will likely never get sold.


----------



## KrutoyNozh (Jun 24, 2017)

For me, it's a Gesshin Hide 240mm blue #2 honyaki gyuto that as a beginner on a middle-class income, I had absolutely no business buying. Still, it was a gift to myself to mark a very special occasion, and it has been in my heart ever since. I love it so much that my wife claims to have seen me cuddling with it on the couch. She would not be mistaken.


----------



## Doug (Jun 24, 2017)

Sugimoto 270 carbon. A gift from a friend that sent me down this rabbit hole. It was my first carbon Japanese knife and when I cut with it I had that "oh damn this is different!" moment. I love it because it was my"First".


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 24, 2017)

First knife I have ever made


----------



## valgard (Jun 24, 2017)

My Watanabe nakiri 180 KU. It's the only knife I've got from my wife. And I love it!


----------



## Customfan (Jun 24, 2017)

Never say never says I!

Mainly &#127873;, a Massmoto 279 KA yanagiba and a 270 Ikkanshi Tadatsuna yanagi...

Oh, and a 240 HD kono with tactical 6 pin micarta handle.


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2017)

taekda 270 gyuto with a fat handle from a gengetsu with tweaks made to my liking (flatten profile, thinning, rounding of spine/choil).


----------



## rami_m (Jun 24, 2017)

chefcomesback said:


> First knife I have ever made



First one he sold me and the starry night. Both by mert.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 24, 2017)

rami_m said:


> First one he sold me and the starry night. Both by mert.



Mine is my Tansu knives (both gifts from my wife, particularly my 190 gyuto as my wife bought it from James without me even knowing). And my Tristone Gyuto-hiki I had Chadd make me to commemorate my son being born.


----------



## barramonday (Jun 24, 2017)

Any of the knives I still have from my original apprentice kit. Mostly Wusthof and Felix solingen cost a fortune to a 16 year old earning $3.43 an hour. Obviously have a strong sentimental attachment.


----------



## Lars (Jun 24, 2017)

Though I prefer to gift my leftovers, every time I use my Itinommon stainless petty I just can't believe how awesome that little knife is..

Lars


----------



## XooMG (Jun 24, 2017)

Edit: Mispost.


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 24, 2017)

The first J-Knife I've ever gotten. First of all because it started it all, second it was a gift from my wife. Nothing fancy, just a Kobayashi Santoku. But I had it rehandled recently by Tony Laseur (great guy, great knives .... look him up, you won't regret it).... and now the ugly plastic ferrule is gone


----------



## wind88 (Jun 24, 2017)

Right now, it's probably the Tesshu 270mm blue #2 honyaki gyuto.

It just clicks with me in all ways.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 24, 2017)

I could list plenty of knives here, KDs, Shigs, Kato, DT, Watanabe, Kochi, some are simple but awesome, some are simply awesome, some are both, some have been rehandled... But everything has a price. 

But from all the knives I own, I could never let go a Wüsthof Dreizack Classic 4582 (200mm). Why? For its performance? Nope. For its geometry? Nope. For its price? No. But for its sentimental value: the knife was given to me when I turned 18 by my mother who has since passed away. Sometimes its not the best performing things, the most beautiful, the most expensive things that you want to keep. And I don't even use it as I prefer the performance of my higher-end knives...


----------



## dwalker (Jun 24, 2017)

It's easy to say I'll never let my $$$$$ rare knife go. I'm about to move several $250 - $400 knives , but one that I'm for sure keeping is my Tanaka 240. I paid $125 shipped off the BST. I use it with reckless abandon partly because I don't have a ton invested in it. It continues to impress as one of the very top performers I have.


----------



## Customfan (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh, and I´d also have a hard time letting go of the Jade Dragon by Randy....


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll never sell my first or my hhh customs, I have a cleaver coming I'll also probably never sell. Or my single bevel dalman or my kato. Basically I'd only sell things I can with reasonable difficulty replace.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 24, 2017)

Hard to say thought I would never sell my Gesshin Ginga 240 stainless. Since I got the misses a Takamura R2 it was not being used as much. Sold it to a cook at the Royal Hawaiian who uses it as his main gyuto.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jun 24, 2017)

My KS. It's perfect.


----------



## LoneWolfGang (Jun 24, 2017)

Two knives, and a stone:

270mm Shigefusa Kasumi yo-gyuto
150mm Shigefusa tanto

Ashiya Range Suita


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 24, 2017)

A lefty Marko 225 gyuto...mainly because I have beat the holy piss out of it. I Almost took off a finger tip with it, once. I don't get too attached to knives, as there's always something out there I'd love to try, and I dont have endless funds. The Marko...is one with me.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jun 24, 2017)

Zensho Yoshikane 240 gyuto.


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hmmm... tough one. So far, I've never listed a knife on BST. I treat it as a market place for purchases; never thought of selling. No doubt, finances - or a full discovery of my stash - will force my hand one day. The only one I probably wouldn't contemplate selling is not a particularly good knife but I've had it a very long time. It's my Wusthof Trident 6.5" (160mm) chefs knife.

Bought as a present to self and evokes many memories - sadly even the severing of an artery and a tendon in my big toe, as chronicled in a thread on stupidity. Still serves me well when a better knife might get damaged. I believe the pros around here refer to that as a beater knife. (?) 

For a couple of decades I believed it to be an 8" (200mm) knife. There's possibly some commentary in there about men not really understanding six inches, but I'll let that go through to the keeper. (cricket metaphor)
:wink:


----------



## Matus (Jun 25, 2017)

Unless something should go really wrong I do not plan on selling:

- Carter Funayuki
- Ittetsu 180 single bevel petty
- BloodrootBlades 150 utility knife
- 2015 Bladeforums knife (2 bladed traditional slipjoint)


----------



## Delpo (Jun 25, 2017)

This thread needs pictures!


----------



## krell (Jun 25, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing


Delpo said:


> This thread needs pictures!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 25, 2017)

Every week is shark week with my knives. No one is safe. Even my dear ittetsu 240mm will prob hit bst just so I can grab a 270mm from the same line.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 25, 2017)

Dalman 210 AEBL







Watanabe 240 Blue2






- Takeda 270 (old grind)






- Wakui 240mm






- And a wide bevel. I am still looking for it.


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 25, 2017)

Any of my kitaeji or single beveled Shigs. Actually none of my Shigs or Katos, my Tansu, my Catcheside, or any of my other blades. 
Ok I might sell a Yusuke thick Stainless Gyuto because it's never felt right to me. 
J


----------



## krx927 (Jun 26, 2017)

Watanabe 240 Blue2

mainly because I asked Shinichi to engrave my name on it 

I think that I will also not sell my Kato, not so sure for Shig...


----------



## Gyutoh205 (Jun 26, 2017)

Nothing too fancy but holds more of a sentimental value to me, my Masahiro 210 gyuto carbon. Was my first knife, went through years of abuse in professional kitchens, sharpens up with ease and still in good condition  I still tend to grab it for some tasks.


----------



## JaVa (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a couple.

Itinomonn SS 240 gyuto is just such an accomplished warhorse in the pro kitchen for me. Can't see me letting go of that thing ever.

Tanaka B2 dammy nakiri. It's my first "real" J-blade if you discount the Macs, Brietos, Tojiros etc. It cost me next to nothing and every time i use it, it impresses. It's been my test dummy and I used to practice on it all things J-knife related, like sharpening, thinning, forced patinas etc and it just keeps on skipping happily along like nothing ever happened. It's a special little thing. 

Shiro Kamo B2 240 migaki gyuto. Another cheapie that has incredible performance. The most laser of all the lasers (Takamura R2 included). Still incredible convex grind (for a laser), sublime profile and well treated steel to boot. So far it's discontinued so I would prob never find another one. 

Takamura R2 because, come on, why not? 

Wakui kasumi W2 240 gyuto is just a crazy good performer. 

Tanaka ginsan migaki. My favourite cutter so far! 

None of them are anything super special, but I just love how these make a chore into a joy.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 26, 2017)

This may sound silly but another one to add to my list is my Fujiwara FKH 180mm gyuto. It is the second cheapest knife that I own, behind my Tojiro shirogami, but I cook at other peoples houses a lot and that is my go to knife. It is low cost, it is simple, I don't have to baby it and it is still carbon. Performs well enough and sharpens up easy. From a utility aspect I think I could get by with just this as my go to gyuto. Not that I want to get by with just one knife, mind you, but I could. The thing I like most is that it has that feeling of not quite being a gyuto yet not quite being a petty. It is a conversation starter with non knife folk too. "Why does your knife resemble an oil slick". They can't understand the colors in the patina, even after I explain.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jun 26, 2017)

OT: I've read in multiple posts about wives buying knives for their spouses...where do I find one of those? :laugh:


----------



## K813zra (Jun 26, 2017)

ashy2classy said:


> OT: I've read in multiple posts about wives buying knives for their spouses...where do I find one of those? :laugh:



You have to live in Spain for five years.


----------



## JaVa (Jun 26, 2017)

Or move to Finland, it seems? :lol2:


----------



## K813zra (Jun 26, 2017)

JaVa said:


> Or move to Finland, it seems? :lol2:



Europe seems to be the key.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 27, 2017)

K813zra said:


> Europe seems to be the key.



Yep. That works for France also. Europe is the place to bet for many other reason also


----------



## Anton (Aug 31, 2017)

Worth reviving but personally speaking this is highly influenced by what you are drinkin, and how much...


----------



## panda (Aug 31, 2017)

i will let go of my takeda only if someone offers $1000 and i am wasted. its gonna take a bit more than that for me to let go of my KS which has become unobtainable to replace recently.


----------



## Anton (Aug 31, 2017)

panda said:


> i will let go of my takeda only if someone offers $1000 and i am wasted. its gonna take a bit more than that for me to let go of my KS which has become unobtainable to replace recently.



I hear ya 

KS is it 

Which Takeda?


----------



## panda (Aug 31, 2017)

it was a direct order, told him to give me the least retarded looking (flattest and narrowest) 270 gyuto he had. it was still fat and had belly out of box so i thinned it, reprofiled, thinned it some more, put on a badass burnt chestnut handle from a gengetsu 270, then had craig round the spine/choil for me. it is my oldest jknife in my collection. in its latest state profile the nose is really low, still maintained a gentle curve, and around 56mm tall i am guessing, grind still favors food release over fall through ease.

i have yet to use a knife more satisfying to cut with than a freshly sharpened KS, it's just f*cking awesome.


----------



## Chef_ (Aug 31, 2017)

My colored handle, stamped Mercer that retails about $20. It was the knife i learned all of my knife skills on, and was given to me by the cook that first trained me. Sentimental value goes a long way.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 31, 2017)

Billipp, Gengetsu, assorted Devins, Don Nguyen, probably a few others.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Aug 31, 2017)

My Oatley 330mm takobiki in 52100 and nickel. Between the actual knife and the saya I made for it and the custom leather sleeve I had made, it's the only piece in my collection I don't consider a "work in progress", never going anywhere. 

I have a 240mm takeda slicer that's probably 20+ years old, I've had it for 10 and it was a parting gift from a great chef mentor I worked for for 3 years right out of culinary school and he had it for a long time and was a big knife guy. So that's never going anywhere.

Recently I had Isiah do a custom handle for a Marko scimitar in 52100 330mm. I'm surprised how rooted that build has become in my mind and I need to do the saya work on that to make it a really special and complete project too. So I think that one isn't going anywhere either.


----------



## Kingkor (Aug 31, 2017)

Weird, but my togiharu 180mm gyuto is never going anywhere


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 31, 2017)

Billipp.... not because I would rule out selling it but there's really no need to put it on BST as there are tons of people looking for one all the time haha


----------



## pete84 (Aug 31, 2017)

Kato Workhorse 240mm western gyuto, a Shun 210mm yanagi (gift) and an early Ealy parer with a mousetrap saya made by Chef Son


----------



## SuperSharp (Aug 31, 2017)

Shun 6" Reserve chefs knife my mom gifted me. It was my admission ticket to the rabbit hole. As oddly profiled as it is, I actually use it quite a bit.


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ashi 300mm gyuto in shirogami 2


----------



## K813zra (Aug 31, 2017)

Kingkor said:


> Weird, but my togiharu 180mm gyuto is never going anywhere



Honestly, I can appreciate that sentiment. My most used knives are the most simple and probably underwhelming that I own but they just plain work.


----------



## Customfan (Sep 1, 2017)

Masamoto KA 270 yanagi, just because it was a present from someone special who went to a lot of trouble to get it....

Maybe a Rader W2 Gyuto that Michael took a lot of extra effort to get just right.

A hibrid 6 cocobolo pin 270 yanagi from Tadatsuna that my wife bought for me in Tokyo.

Maybe a 240 kono Honyaki white #2 just because they are becoming rare.

A couple of Damascus Katos...

But I guess.... given an emergency anything can be sold... they are objects after all! beautiful irreplaceable objects :razz::wink::angel2::bat:


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 1, 2017)

While it is unlikely I would ever sell any of my knives, in terms of def not sell, it is probably:

A Mert Tansu 195 suminigashi gyuto my wife bought me as a Christmas present

My 270mm Tristone gyuto-hiki which i commissioned to commemorate the birth of my son, and will one day be passed on to him.


----------



## Duckfat (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't see any of my Tads going anywhere before I'm gone.

Dave


----------



## SliceNDice (Sep 1, 2017)

Fillmoreslimm said:


> So What is the Knife you swear you never sell no matter what??? For some crazy reason, I will never sell my Damascus 240 Toyama or my 210 Toyama. Something about them I just cant let go of.



Not to derail your thread, but I used to say that about my customs until someone threw out that "crazy number." I'm sure you have a crazy number that'll get you to part with your Toyama. What's that thing worth, like $700 tops, if you pass on 1,400 - essentially doubling your investment - maybe you're a bad business man, but damn you love that knife!


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 2, 2017)

My future Geshin Ginga scissors will forever cut random things in my home that need no scissoring


----------



## FoRdLaz (Sep 2, 2017)

dmccurtis said:


> My KS. It's perfect.





panda said:


> i will let go of my takeda only if someone offers $1000 and i am wasted. its gonna take a bit more than that for me to let go of my KS which has become unobtainable to replace recently.



Excuse my ignorance : but by KS are you referring to Masamoto KS? I'm really bad with abbreviations but cannot work out who KS is!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 2, 2017)

FoRdLaz said:


> Excuse my ignorance : but by KS are you referring to Masamoto KS? I'm really bad with abbreviations but cannot work out who KS is!!!



yes


----------



## FoRdLaz (Sep 2, 2017)

JohnnyChance said:


> yes



Lol! Short and sweet!

So are the prized KS's the Gyutos only?


----------



## senryu (Sep 2, 2017)

My Zwilling Pro 20cm chef's knife, with the nice bolster-free design. That thing hacks through chicken bones and takes it like a champ. The rounded tip can fillet fish almost as well as a Deba as long as you keep a toothy sharpening stick nearby. I used it heavily for 2 years, and I'll never give it up.

If there were another option I'd say my 240mm Denka. Because.


----------



## Ltj1121 (Sep 5, 2017)

My Watanabe Deba. Me and that guy have gently slayed so many fish together. No other relationship in life has come close... &#128514;


----------



## akafat (Sep 8, 2017)

I wouldn't let go of my zwelling cleaver although it is not a good knife, but it is my first knife gifted by my father. And I will keep the shig kitaeji chukabocho till death (once I have found one).


----------



## megapuff5 (Sep 8, 2017)

My Hattori KD Santoku - bought from salty many many years ago and by far my favorite and most used knife.


----------

